# Интернет > Графика >  Цветное изображение расчета в Robot Structural Analysis

## morfozavr

Здравствуйте. Такая проблема - я не являюсь пользователем ни одной из программ Ревит. Но мне необходимо получить цветное изображение результата расчета напряжения в здании, которое, насколько я знаю, можно создать в Autodesk® Robot™ Structural Analysis. Есть файл с построенным зданием. Файл создан в Autodesk Revit Architectural. 
Что нужно сделать, чтобы открыть его в Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis и задать просчет? Очень надеюсь на помощь, хотя бы подсказки.

----------

